# [Resolved] "Corrupt Installation Detected" error



## DukeWill (Jul 7, 2003)

P133 65MB RAM 1.6GB HD. 33.6 modem WIN98SEFull 

Just got this used computer last week. Downloaded four programs. Click to install or Start / Run and get this message -- "Corrupt Installation Detected." OR it will say something like "Could not initialize installation. File size expected=1972043840, size returned=1542480. The parameter is incorrect. Corrupt installation detected." For each application that I downloaded, it will say that same "File size expected=1972043840, size returned=??? and the first number, 1972043840, is always the same but the "returned" number is the file size downloaded, I guess.

Other weirdness...

One of the programs, I have the floppy for the previous version. I went to install it and get "Corrupt Installation Detected." This same error occurred on my laptop.

All of the above also happened on my laptop. I assumed it was my laptop being weird.

The file size that I see on the website I am downloading from... I just downloaded one again because I assumed this problem is because the whole file did NOT transfer.... I downloaded again. It said the file would be 1.47MB and when I downloaded, it appears to be there since it shows 1.5MB downloaded. I downloaded first in IE and second time, in Opera.

Someone said something about a virus and pointed me to two sites that do virus scans online. Neither of them worked; it crapped out before completing the scan.

Bottom line... when I download something... it appears to download fine. No errors. And then "Corrupt Installation Detected" when I try to install.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You do need to do a full antivirus scan. Most likely you will find you have the w95.Spaces virus probably among others.

Were these the online sites you tried?

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Did a little more digging, there appears to be a downloadable cleaner for it available here:

http://de.bitdefender.com/html/free_tools.php

I do not know how the exe version works, but do NOT download it on the infected computer. Instead download it to an uninfected one. Right click on the exe and set the properties attributes to "ReadOnly". Then copy it to a floppy, write protect the foppy afterwards (little slide tab in the bottom corner) and run it from the floppy or copy to the infected computer and run off the hard drive. The file must be readonly or it will become infected itself.

Do NOT use any floppy disks which have been used unprotected on the infected computer on any uninfected ones.

I have another from Sophos that I can e-mail you in zip form if necesary, but you will have to PM me with your e-mail address.


----------



## DukeWill (Jul 7, 2003)

YES! The win95.spaces virus you mentioned, I must've had it. I downloaded the cleaner you mentioned and cleaned and now, so far, things are working. Thanks!



> _Originally posted by Rollin' Rog:_
> *You do need to do a full antivirus scan. Most likely you will find you have the w95.Spaces virus probably among others.
> 
> Were these the online sites you tried?
> ...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Outstanding, you're welcome. Be sure to do a full, updated antivirus scan, either with the online tools or with a decent, installable freebee:

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php


----------

